# Did some milling today . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Busted open some red stuff today to fill some luthier orders. All this was from one 40" long 20" diameter log, and I still have a quarter of it out there on the mill underneath the thunderstorm.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I know this one isn't the most fiery but i think I liked it the most.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

How thin are you milling that ?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man oh man that some pertttty stuff. I keep seeing you mill-ers out there cutting all that cool wood, and it make me want a mill. I have a friend with a portable mill like Texastimbers. He cut some ceder for me into boards. Nice stuff TT


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Kevin, is this some of the stuff you're going to send to me?

Sure is pretty!!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nancy your veneer is not shown but it came out of this same log. When the picture was taken your sheets were alying on the hydraulic control box weighted down with a chunk of wood so they wouldn't blow away. I cut some of it too thin. I held one up to the sun and could see the outline through the wood. That thing sure is small when you cut out all that UV glare from it. 

Daren, some of those are roughs for guitar sets. They are 5/16" thin. I will sticker and weight them down for a few weeks then skip plane them to 1/4" and the builders take them down to whatever they like. I did not get enough qtr. sawn sets out of that log for backs to fill the orders so I have to mill some more. The weather is not cooperating again though.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Wow... I'd like to see the finished product... Being an ol' axe grinder myself...

Is this for an indy luthier that we might be able to see some of the work?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I have several luthier customers and the list is growing fast. I am considering seriosuly servicing them and a few other niche markets exclusivley soon. Some band named Modest Mouse that is supposed to be up and coming, I am supplying the luthier that builds his banjos. 

Here's some photos of a guitar that was built by Ken Hodges in Florida. He said the guy who records many of the PBS commercials and jingles could not put the guitar down at a recent internatinal guitar show in Florida.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance, is that Western Red Cedar??


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Click TT's link that says flame boxelder and you will see what it is


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

It's some beautiful stuff!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

TT, I don't know if you were joking or honestly don't know, but Modest Mouse isn't really "up and coming" any more. They've pretty much hit big time and are coasting at the moment. Either way, beautiful wood.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I had heard of them because one of our daughters really likes them. But Chris, the gitjo (not actually a banjo) maker said it that way but kind of tongue in cheek, so that's how it came out in my post. I had a notion though, that they were more than "up & coming". 

I am not on the pulse of the musical world anymore. I can't even keep up with my truck keys let alone what is the newest rage on Soul Train. That is still showing isn't it? :laughing:


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

> I am not on the pulse of the musical world anymore. I can't even keep up with my truck keys let alone what is the newest rage on Soul Train. That is still showing isn't it? :laughing:


The only pulse I can keep up with now is my own.
I check it every morning. As long as it's still there, I figure I'm off to a good start :laughing:

I got lost at the term "gitjo". Man, I've been in the cave way too long!


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Tweegs said:


> I got lost at the term "gitjo". Man, I've been in the cave way too long!


Don't worry about it. After you've been in the cave long enough, you no longer care.:sleep1:


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Tex.... that's SSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooouuuuuuuulllllll TRAIN!!!!!!!!

You should live up here and see how guys like Mickey Gilley, Mel Tillis, Andy williams, Jim Stafford, The Oak Ridge Boys, et al look today compared to when I remember them...

'course Andy can still hit a golf ball a pretty long ways for an old geezer... LOL

Tweegs... I usually read the obits in the morning... If I'm not in there, I finish my coffee and head for the shower. It's always good to be on the right side of the grass.....


----------

